# Online Degrees



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Ok. I've decided I would like to go back to school part-time but no where around here offers Public Administration or CJ Administration Master's courses, so I've started looking into online courses.

Does anyone know anything about online courses, who to use, who to avoid etc?

I've found one school that actually doesn't look too bad (Columbia Southern University), but it's a no-name school...do you think it matters in the end who it's from? I mean I would love to go to John Jay - but frankly that isn't happening.

Any sugestions?


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

If you have A LOT of $$ for your cause give Boston University online Masters in CJ program a look.


----------



## BOSSMAN (Dec 16, 2004)

Salem state will be starting a master's degree in September. If you want to wait for then it is cheaper and more accessible. call and speak to someone in the CJ department to confirm.


----------



## Zuke (May 8, 2004)

Umass Lowel has an online CJ masters program..

I am too tired to find the link..


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

UMass Lowell Masters in CJ Online


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Thanks for the help, the problem with those schools is that I live in CT and need to take courses online because no one offers them around here.


----------



## reno911_2004 (May 13, 2004)

kttref";p="52018 said:


> Thanks for the help, the problem with those schools is that I live in CT and need to take courses online because no one offers them around here.


Both of those links are for online programs. Give them a clickety click.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Good call. I'm losing my mind. 

UNH (New Haven) has a program I may actually attend in class...But thanks for the heads up.


----------



## ROBOCOP1982 (Sep 4, 2002)

> Thanks for the help, the problem with those schools is that I live in CT and need to take courses online because no one offers them around here.


Fairfield University offers several online courses. I'm a senior there right now, so if have any questions send me a PM.


----------



## CapeCodPolice (Oct 29, 2003)

Is the Online Master's Degree in Criminal Justice program from UMass Lowell included in the Quinn Bill schools?


----------



## Tango16 (Dec 11, 2004)

The program is on the list MPA puts out. So you should be good to go


----------



## LenS (Nov 9, 2004)

Check for a real campus college with an excellent reputation. There are a lot of mail-order colleges out there (we used to call them matchbook cover degrees) that aren't worth the money and time.

About 20 years ago I had an employee who was looking at a distance learning degree program out of CA. I did some checking (this was before the Internet was really usable) and called the CA Dept of Higher Ed (or whatever it was called). Found out that CA will "certify" as legit any "college" that has a Minimum of ONE staff member and the place in question was a garage operation (can you spell "degree mill"?).

Since you are in CT, you might check on an online program that Bill Clede (author of police training manuals and retired Hartford-area PO) started up some years ago when we had an LE-only forum on CompuServe.

Some info on Bill Clede:
http://wticalumni.home.comcast.net/people/clede.htm

Oh shit! Just found this obit on Bill. Damn, I had lost touch with him over the past few years and had no idea that he passed away. RIP Bill!! The obit describes where his Online training went and you might find something there.
http://www.onlinepoliceacademy.org/remembering_bill_clede.html


----------



## wordstew (Jul 29, 2002)

CHECK OUT THE EXCELSIOR COLLEGE ONLINE CJ DEGREE


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2005)

If anyone is considering an online degree program, a good site to visit is:
http://www.degreeinfo.com/

Go to the "Discussion Board" - "Distance Learning Discussions". Research a particular school using the "Search" feature or post a question about a school. Many LEOs post on that board.

Before getting into any online programs, be sure to read the section on accreditation so you don't get burned with a bogus degree.

Good luck!


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Hey that's awesome. Thanks for the headsup!


----------



## sgtmvm (Jan 17, 2005)

From what I've heard...

Second that on Excelsior, also U of Phoenix has a great reputation.

FWIW if you have taken FEMA courses that award a certificate, there are a couple schools out there that will recognize those certs as course credit...of course, you have to fork over the $400 or so per credit, but at least you get something toward a degree for a weekend of classroom training...


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

A co-worker of mine is enrolled, or starting in the Fall this year at ULowell for his masters online. I'll find out for you. Any questions you want me to ask him?

As far as online courses in general, just from people at my school taking them rather than going to class, much more paperwork because there is no discussion really, unless the program has the ability to set up a virtual classroom with a chat or discussion board. Those are a pain in the butt though. Also, a lot easier to procrastinate on assignments because you aren't going any place, you sleep in and go out easier. Then you say ... oh crap thats due tomorrow.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2005)

Crvtte65";p="67718 said:


> Also, a lot easier to procrastinate on assignments because you aren't going any place, you sleep in and go out easier. Then you say ... oh crap thats due tomorrow.


You're right, it's easier to procrastinate It takes discipline and motivation. Online is NOT easier than face-to-face classes, it's just much more convenient.

UPhoenix, AIU, Capella, Walden etc are "for profit" universities so they are $$$$. Think BU, but without BU's high reputation.

If you get your bachelor's at a DETC (nationally accredited) school (Ashworth, Columbia Southern etc) and then want to get your master's at UMass (regionally accredited) - UMass may not accept your bachelor's degree. It's better to go with a regionally accredited college.


----------



## ShakeEmDOwn016 (Nov 2, 2002)

I am currently taking an online class and a traditional class (UML CJ Master's program) PM me for info.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

I'm surprised no one has mentioned "LaSalle Extension University", available on matchbook covers everywhere  !


----------



## lowellaux1 (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi,

UNH-Manchester, Manchester NH has a masters in Public Admin. It is a pretty decent program. Also, if you are looking at strictly online, the University of Pheonix is a decent and respected program, although pricey. I think BU also has some online masters programs as well. Good Luck


----------



## Buford T (Feb 12, 2005)

Anyone for gunsmithing or dental technician from Sally Struthers??


----------



## K9Vinny (Sep 25, 2005)

But what does everyone think about the stigma associated with an online degree? I for one, don't have the discipline to take a class online, and need to be "physically present" in a classroom. I just don't think I would be as proud to hang an online degree diploma on my office wall, but that is me.

Also, for fifteen bucks, I bought my dog, Vinny, a Ph.D. from Aspen University. He is now known as Dr. Vinny. I attached a copy of the Ph.D. to my monthly seizure report and changed his name on the form to Dr. Vinny. Didn't go over too big.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2006)

K9Vinny said:


> But what does everyone think about the stigma associated with an online degree? I for one, don't have the discipline to take a class online, and need to be "physically present" in a classroom. I just don't think I would be as proud to hang an online degree diploma on my office wall, but that is me.


Most diplomas don't have "online" anywhere on them. If you earned your Master's degree from UMass-Lowell online, no one is going to know how you earned it, unless you tell them.


----------



## ShakeEmDOwn016 (Nov 2, 2002)

I am busting my behind for my online Master's degree from UMASS LOWELL. I think their Distance Learning program is much harder than the traditional venue. I have taken both online and in person classes for the M.A. In a perfect world, I would prefer to be in a traditional class but schedules and other commitments get in the way. I have learned to like the Online venue alot. 


Wait, I think I posted about this before....

Anyways, the diploma is the same as all of them, there is no mention of "ONLINE" or "Distance Learning". 

PM me for more info


----------



## tomcats (Aug 26, 2005)

I may be way off here but I was informed by my department XO that online degrees are not Quinn bill eligible....just what I was told.......if anyone knows more please let me know.....Thanx


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2006)

tomcats said:


> I may be way off here but I was informed by my department XO that online degrees are not Quinn bill eligible....just what I was told.......if anyone knows more please let me know.....Thanx


It all depends on the school. Online degrees are not automatically disqualified, the online Master's program at UMass-Lowell is Quinn Bill approved. Check the approved list;

http://www.osfa.mass.edu/quinnbill/default.asp?id=elig_institutions


----------



## tomcats (Aug 26, 2005)

thanx for the info delta


----------



## Beowolf (Jan 27, 2006)

RE: Online degrees, you need to look and see if they are nationally or regionally accredited. Some hold more weight than others. Also, ensure they are not diploma mills (hamilton unv, lasalle, etc) parking lots w/ a po box. The DHS had a few upper mngt (GS-15's) who had to resign and or were terminated due to having degrees up to PHD's from fictious universities. Remember when the BI is conducted, a check will be made at the school for particulars, etc.

Caveat Emptor.... when it comes to online programs


----------



## Investigator25 (May 26, 2004)

We have an extensive list of non-accredited schools / diploma mills in our office. If anyone wants it, PM me


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Try Norwich University for a Masters of CJ Admin.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2006)

JoninNH said:


> Try Norwich University for a Masters of CJ Admin.


Good school, good program, but very expensive. For a fairly comprehensive list of CJ programs available by distance learning;

http://www.angelfire.com/ma4/cjdegrees/degrees.html


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

Beowolf said:


> RE: Online degrees, you need to look and see if they are nationally or regionally accredited. Some hold more weight than others.


I was told regional accreditation holds more wait, any truth or reason?


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Regional accreditation means EVERYTHING. Most places that require a degree will not accept your degree it is not regionally accredited.

There is only ONE national accrediting body, DETC, that is recognized by the US Dept. of Education. This is a good accreditation to have for other types of distance learning, or to have in addition to regional accreditation, but it is no substitute for a regional accreditaiton, as far as it relates to a college degree.

If your degree is not regionally accredited, you will stand a 1/2 a percent chance of getting accepted to a masters program, and your credits will likely not transfer over at all to another undergraduate program at an accredited university.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2006)

JoninNH said:


> There is only ONE national accrediting body, DETC, that is recognized by the US Dept. of Education. This is a good accreditation to have for other types of distance learning, or to have in addition to regional accreditation, but it is no substitute for a regional accreditaiton, as far as it relates to a college degree.


There are actually three recognized, legitimate national accrediting agencies. In addition to DETC, there are also http://www.acics.org and http://www.accsct.org but regional accreditation is still the "gold standard".


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

JoninNH said:


> Regional accreditation means EVERYTHING. Most places that require a degree will not accept your degree it is not regionally accredited.
> 
> There is only ONE national accrediting body, DETC, that is recognized by the US Dept. of Education. This is a good accreditation to have for other types of distance learning, or to have in addition to regional accreditation, but it is no substitute for a regional accreditaiton, as far as it relates to a college degree.
> 
> If your degree is not regionally accredited, you will stand a 1/2 a percent chance of getting accepted to a masters program, and your credits will likely not transfer over at all to another undergraduate program at an accredited university.


Thanks, thats good to know. I was looking into Kaplan U which is regionally accredited and have CJ degree programs Associates to Masters. They are VERY pricey in my opinion but are among the top ranked according to the Princeton Review and fortunately my GI Bill will cover 36 months with no out of pocket expense.


----------



## Investigator25 (May 26, 2004)

The American Military University has some pretty good degree programs such as CJ, LE Intelligence, Homeland Security, Emergency Management, etc. They are nationally accredited by Dept. of Education and should be receiving regional by March. They're about average, $720 - 740 per 3 credit course.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Investigator25 said:


> The American Military University has some pretty good degree programs such as CJ, LE Intelligence, Homeland Security, Emergency Management, etc. They are nationally accredited by Dept. of Education and should be receiving regional by March. They're about average, $720 - 740 per 3 credit course.


I've had good experiences with AMU at the undergraduate level, no first-hand knowledge on how they are at the graduate level.::thumbsup::


----------

